# where to put the hive



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My bees and hive should arrive next week. I can't decide where to put it. How far away from "things" that people use, do I need to place the hive? 

I have a front yard that we don't use. It is a very large yard. Only the neighbors have a gate they open at the end of their driveway and I think they will be afraid of the bees. But the bees would be very close to the dandelions.....

I have a 15 foot x 40 foot space between the house and shop. Only that is where the gate to the dog pen is and DS gets him out every day. But that is also where the raspberries are.

I have 1 acre of a field, but that is where DS and the dog play. Also, it would be rather far from the water but close to the clover and fruit trees.

I have 20 feet behind the chicken coop. Which is actually rather close to their run and the veg. garden. But if I am getting in and out of the coop often, would this disturb them too much? 

Just how far away from things do I need to be to not make them overly nervous? I want them producing honey, not worrying.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Bees regularly travel 2.5 to 3 miles from the hive -sometimes further - so the distance from your front yard dandelions to side yard raspberries is of no consequence. Ideally, you want full sun, preferably facing south or east. You don't want to place it in a spot where you/others will be walking directly in front of it (bee-line), but you can be nearby and it won't be a problem. Plenty of people have hives on their back porch, along sidewalks, etc. My colonies are in my backyard, where I can easily see them from inside the house. My girls & horses often go right by them heading to the trails in the woods. It's not a problem.

A few things to consider:
Think about working your hive: plenty of room to move around, re-arrange boxes, etc?
Think about carrying equipment, filled honey supers, etc: easy access to your hive?
Think about the layout of your property: prevailing winds, areas that flood or are frequently damp.
Front yard: Hive visible from the street? Any likelihood of kids thinking it would be fun to throw rocks at
or vandalize?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

He covered it well. I will just add this. You can walk to within 10 feet of the front or sides of the hive without bothering them. They need 20 to 30 feet in front of the hive for take off and landing.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

There is no problem with a neighborhood - we are actually out in the country. Our house is about 50 feet back from the road and only the two properties are anywhere near. My neighbors are just a bit on the easily spooked side of things. 

With the chicken coop only 15 feet away, the only way I could approach it would be from the front. I will need to place the hive further away from the coop but not so near the trees my son climbs. I don't see the son bothering the hives, but I can see a ball getting too close. I also want it close to the water source. There is a pond across the road but I want water as close as possible for them. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you want water closer then just get a rubber or plastic dish, fill it with gravel then water. Rubber and plactic last a long time outdoors.
Sounds to me like you are worring to much over where people are in relation to the bees. 
We have 22 colonies here at home. In the front yard about 50 yards from the house, 10 yards from the drive way. In the back yard about 60 yards from the house at the edge of the path the 4 dogs and I use twice every day. 
I also use the rubber dishes I buy from TSC and Big Acres for water.

 Al


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Iddee said:


> They need 20 to 30 feet in front of the hive for take off and landing.


And runway lights out to 40 feet. About 8 of those solar powered garden lights would work great

Full or early sun and level ground to walk and mow around them is all I consider when placing hives. 
Most of the time the orientation does not matter, but I have had some colonies that did care what direction the hive is facing.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

so how close to the hive will I be able to mow without upsetting them?

I have decided on the front yard -about 1/2 way between the house and the neighbors'. 

If I can't mow close, will I need to put landscape fabric down and gravel on top of that under and around the hive? I don't seen anyone else doing that -but most pictures of hive I have seen show them in a field, not a front yard.

thanks for all your help. We got the broder together and all the frames - now we need to get busy with the super.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Mowing depends on the colony and time of year, some will let you mow around them all day long, others will not.

The fabric is not a bad idea.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The hives I have to mow around don't bother me as long as,
(1. I don't bump the hive.
(2. blow the exhust into the hive.

I mow as close as I can with out hitting the hives then use a string trimmer for the close up and underneith. Mid afternoon to late evening seems to be the best time.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

that is exactly what I needed to know...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is some of the colonies we have in the front yard I have to mow around. Since it is our yard I could just kill the grass with out making the land owner mad. But if we were to move the girls to other yards we would then have a big bare spot in the lawn.










 Al


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

If at all possible, I would place the bees where the front entrances face the am sun and shaded by a tree in the hottest part of the day. Bees will find the water, blooms. I would be more concerned about keeping the hives away from fence lines that other property owners may spray herbicides or pesticides. Enjoy your bees! QB


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

by our beekeeping association to put them in full sun. I thought it a bit hot by they all say they do just fine. The neighbor doesn't spray anything - the issue is more weeds coming over than a spray. I think the front yard is the spot. Maybe should plan some kind of flower garden around them? Alleyooper- I am counting on my bees being as nice as yours!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've never had any trouble mowing around our hives, but boy don't try and weedwhack around them!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Seems all our bees do best in full sun. Of course we use full screen bottom boards and open them up when it hits 80F. 
Just people seeing the hives as they drive down the drive inhibits them getting out to knock on the door. 
Is funny to watch them drive down the drive set in the car/truck for a bit looking around. Open the door ease out and stand there. When the milk weed at the front door garden is in bloom they bolt back in the car/truck and blow the horn. At which time I tell them to hit the road and don't come back. Cowards, huge growen men and women afraid of such a tiny insect, laughable.

Front door garden milk weed.


















 Al


----------

